# Who here thinks duck dynasty is ruining the integrity of duck hunting?



## WAGONWHEEL (Apr 10, 2013)

Who here thinks these guys are attracting the wrong crowd and image to the duck hunting scene?

I can't stand that show....it's not even about duck hunting- its just people being paid to act as dirt neck as they possibly can to appeal to the trendies. SMH....


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes, Duck Dynasty ruined my season.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 10, 2013)

You're on fire hoss!!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 10, 2013)

It has me looking into a new hobby. I just bought all the stuff and will hit the woods next year after I get all my sponsors lined up.


----------



## GAGE (Apr 10, 2013)

My family and I love the show. It has made me an even more super awesome duck killer!  How did I ever get started over 15 years ago without this show?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 10, 2013)

GAGE said:


> My family and I love the show. It has made me an even more super awesome duck killer!  How did I ever get started over 15 years ago without this show?



You used to not kill as many ducks.  This show could end up really hurting the duck population.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Apr 10, 2013)

What's duck dynasty? 




Operation Repo is better.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 10, 2013)

You are sure making quiet a stir around here lately.. I see one less member in the future... Your stir the pot enough eventually your gonna get dumped out ! Sure aren't doing yourself any favors.. As far as the show I love it .. I don't duck hunt good entertainment and that's all these type shows relly are


----------



## Timberman (Apr 10, 2013)

.....................


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 10, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I see one less member in the future...


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 10, 2013)

Don't suck hunt or watch Duck Dynasty, but I remember when a movie called "A River Runs Through It" just about ruined trout fishing.  Suddenly every stream was jam-packed with yuppies flailing around $3000 worth of shiny new Orvis gear.


----------



## David Parker (Apr 10, 2013)

Forget duck-hunting!!!  Look what the hay their doing to the reality show business.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Apr 10, 2013)

I really don't understand your question.  What does a popular TV show have to do with the integrity of duck hunting?

If you don't like the show don't watch it.  I love the show and the family values it represents.  I don't watch a lot of TV but I do watch DD.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ezriderga said:


> I really don't understand your question.  What does a popular TV show have to do with the integrity of duck hunting?
> 
> If you don't like the show don't watch it.  I love the show and the family values it represents.  I don't watch a lot of TV but I do watch DD.



Agree with that !


----------



## bkl021475 (Apr 10, 2013)

Duck Dynasty doesn't have anything to do with duck hunting does it?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 10, 2013)

bkl021475 said:


> Duck Dynasty doesn't have anything to do with duck hunting does it?



Naw man them jokers is dirt paid rich rednecks hahaha rock on .. Hey jack the money spends real good too !!!


----------



## WAGONWHEEL (Apr 10, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


>



You said it bro beans


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ezriderga said:


> I really don't understand your question.  What does a popular TV show have to do with the integrity of duck hunting?
> 
> If you don't like the show don't watch it.  I love the show and the family values it represents.  I don't watch a lot of TV but I do watch DD.



I concur!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 10, 2013)

Here's another thread heading to the camp fire


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 10, 2013)

WAGONWHEEL said:


> You said it bro beans



bro beans?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 10, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Here's another thread heading to the camp fire



I've already mentioned to him he was made for the Campfire.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hahaha that or the political


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 10, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> bro beans?



Lord help ! Believe he meant he consumed Mexican jumping beans he jumping all over the place


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## elfiii (Apr 10, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> bro beans?



Don't knock it. Mallards love bro beans. It's good bait.


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ezriderga said:


> I really don't understand your question.  What does a popular TV show have to do with the integrity of duck hunting?
> 
> If you don't like the show don't watch it.  I love the show and the family values it represents.  I don't watch a lot of TV but I do watch DD.



x2


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Don't suck hunt or watch Duck Dynasty, but I remember when a movie called "A River Runs Through It" just about ruined trout fishing.  Suddenly every stream was jam-packed with yuppies flailing around $3000 worth of shiny new Orvis gear.



You're looking at this all wrong!
Okay, they watched the movie, fell in love with the IDEA of trout fishing, bought the stuff, and hit the water. All you gotta do is sit back and wait on the frustration and the ad on craiglist for cheap trout fishing equipment.
It'll be the same with Duck Dynasty hunters. Just make sure you keep teling them early teal season is the best. If you can get them into a sure enough silted up swamp in september, walk 200 yards thru chest deep water/suction mud, forget a thermacell, point out everything that looks remotely like a water moccasin, and keep telling them "Isn't this great! It's like this all year!", they'll be gone. You might add that there are very few ducks in Georgia, and they REALLY need to go to Louisiana or Arkansas to get edumacated.


----------



## nickf11 (Apr 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You're looking at this all wrong!
> Okay, they watched the movie, fell in love with the IDEA of trout fishing, bought the stuff, and hit the water. All you gotta do is sit back and wait on the frustration and the ad on craiglist for cheap trout fishing equipment.
> It'll be the same with Duck Dynasty hunters. Just make sure you keep teling them early teal season is the best. If you can get them into a sure enough silted up swamp in september, walk 200 yards thru chest deep water/suction mud, forget a thermacell, point out everything that looks remotely like a water moccasin, and keep telling them "Isn't this great! It's like this all year!", they'll be gone. You might add that there are very few ducks in Georgia, and they REALLY need to go to Louisiana or Arkansas to get edumacated.



Best post on here. For those of you saying that the show has no impact, I can tell you from experience that it has more of an impact than you think. I have had several people say to me and I quote, "I'd really like to try duck hunting. I watch every episode of duck dynasty." And I know for a fact there is a fan base that has gone out and tried it themselves, grown a robertson beard bought a DC call, etc. And these people are uneducated when it comes to our sport. On spring break I was down at the beach with some non-hunting friends. I pointed out some sea ducks that flew by about 250 yards away. They seriously asked me if that was in range and said they'd shoot at those if they were on their own... UGH! And this is the crowd that the show attracts!  But I agree with the last part of your post too. Once the duck dynasty fan base realizes that it's cold, early, wet, muddy, EXPENSIVE, and NOT EASY, we can buy their stuff on craigslist for half of what it's worth. YAY!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Apr 10, 2013)

nickf11 said:


> Best post on here. For those of you saying that the show has no impact, I can tell you from experience that it has more of an impact than you think. I have had several people say to me and I quote, "I'd really like to try duck hunting. I watch every episode of duck dynasty." And I know for a fact there is a fan base that has gone out and tried it themselves, grown a robertson beard bought a DC call, etc. And these people are uneducated when it comes to our sport. On spring break I was down at the beach with some non-hunting friends. I pointed out some sea ducks that flew by about 250 yards away. They seriously asked me if that was in range and said they'd shoot at those if they were on their own... UGH! And this is the crowd that the show attracts!  But I agree with the last part of your post too. Once the duck dynasty fan base realizes that it's cold, early, wet, muddy, EXPENSIVE, and NOT EASY, we can buy their stuff on craigslist for half of what it's worth. YAY!



i need some more cheap decoys to repaint so come on craigslist!!!!


----------



## folded77 (Apr 10, 2013)

Its a good family oriented show, I don't know if any of yall noticed but Tv nowadays is full of content that little ears do NOT need to hear. This is one of the few shows that my kids and I can watch without me having to worry about what they may hear or see.Not to mention the end almost every show at the dinner table giving thanks !!  Will this show attract new people to our sport ,probably  . Does it bother me ,NO. There was skybusters before the show, and their will be some after.It is our responsability as ethical hunters to hopefully encourage the proper practices that duck hunting offers both to people that are new to the sport ,and that have been hunting for a wile now. So if  someone new asks you about duck hunting because they watch the show and wont to try it,remember someone had to take you for the first time to!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2013)

WAGONWHEEL said:


> Who here thinks these guys are attracting the wrong crowd and image to the duck hunting scene?
> 
> I can't stand that show....it's not even about duck hunting- its just people being paid to act as dirt neck as they possibly can to appeal to the trendies. SMH....



Duck hunters with integrity

Nicodemus is going to love this one!!!


----------



## king george (Apr 10, 2013)

You said it, its not about duck huntin'. If you dont like it, dont watch it. The only thing that hurts duck huntin' is BABIES like you!


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 10, 2013)

nickf11 said:


> Best post on here. For those of you saying that the show has no impact, I can tell you from experience that it has more of an impact than you think. I have had several people say to me and I quote, "I'd really like to try duck hunting. I watch every episode of duck dynasty." And I know for a fact there is a fan base that has gone out and tried it themselves, grown a robertson beard bought a DC call, etc. And these people are uneducated when it comes to our sport. On spring break I was down at the beach with some non-hunting friends. I pointed out some sea ducks that flew by about 250 yards away. They seriously asked me if that was in range and said they'd shoot at those if they were on their own... UGH! And this is the crowd that the show attracts!  But I agree with the last part of your post too. Once the duck dynasty fan base realizes that it's cold, early, wet, muddy, EXPENSIVE, and NOT EASY, we can buy their stuff on craigslist for half of what it's worth. YAY!



Did you take the time to explain to those guys the essentials of duck hunting. did you explain the "dos" and "don'ts", if not then quit complaining because then you become the problem.

That show has become the perfect excuse for duck hunters not killing ducks. Before that it was "cyber scouting" and posting pics of secret public water holes.  

it's always gonna be something as an excuse.

And funny how "die hard duck hunters" are so worried about integrity or values of hunting.  yet when a show comes on that shares family values and integrity it gets picked on.  Cry a river, if you can't kill ducks it's your fault, not some reality show.

I seriously doubt that honey boo has made a huge impact on coupon users and more little girls want to enter beauty pagents.  

Some folks will complain about anything, and use it as an excuse.  IT'S A REALITY SHOW.  NOT A HUNTING SHOW, WHY IS THAT SO HARD TO COMPREHEND.  DANG.


----------



## fowl player (Apr 10, 2013)

yea A&E was out to ruin our seasons....lol ive never seen you post anything useful maybe you should try and help the new duck hunters because im pretty sure you were a newb at first heck invite them to a ducks unlimited banquet because it seems some of these arguments are that the new guys have tons of money to donate to this great sport we all share, and on top of it all its the best show on tv.  i know alot of guys who do share the same view point as you and while i dont agree with it as being a horrible thing that new duck hunters are joining our sport atleast i see most of the others give some useful advice every once in awhile. suck it up pull your string out and kill ducks....or you can quit since all the duck dynasty crew seems to know your secret spots (directed toward op..tiered of this topic personally)


----------



## fowl player (Apr 10, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Did you take the time to explain to those guys the essentials of duck hunting. did you explain the "dos" and "don'ts", if not then quit complaining because then you become the problem.
> 
> That show has become the perfect excuse for duck hunters not killing ducks. Before that it was "cyber scouting" and posting pics of secret public water holes.
> 
> ...



agreed


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 11, 2013)

PETA paid A&E to put this show on so they could attract more new guys and that in turn would ruin duck huntin as we know it?????????????     That's whats really goin on here,  Hidden agenda from PETA.  I knew It would come out sometime...


----------



## nickf11 (Apr 11, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Did you take the time to explain to those guys the essentials of duck hunting. did you explain the "dos" and "don'ts", if not then quit complaining because then you become the problem.
> 
> That show has become the perfect excuse for duck hunters not killing ducks. Before that it was "cyber scouting" and posting pics of secret public water holes.
> 
> ...



To answer your question, yes. I did take the time to explain a few of the do's and don't's to them. I also offered to take them next season to SHOW them the do's and don't's. Something you seem so keen on all the time.

And why do you always feel the need to jump on someone any time somebody says anything negative about a show, product, taxidermist, etc? Are you hoping one day the Robertson's will read your posts and let you come hunt their land? Don't think I blamed the show for "me not killing ducks" as you're saying either. Have I had hunts where I only killed a couple or even zero that had nothing to do with other hunters? Of course. We all have. Have I had hunts that were ruined by skybusters who set up way to close to me? Yes. Is it directly related to the DD fan base? I'll have no way of knowing but based on my last post, I know the show definately isn't helping.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 11, 2013)

I would watch Duck commander and I liked it but. But here lately I go to the ramp and where I once saw 7 or 8 boats with the same bunch of guys from year to year I now see 25 or 30 boat all full of Xperts. All with high dollar calls and so many bands. I have to wonder if this very youg guy I see has been hunting one of those honey holes on ebay. Everything is new. New boat, new decoys , new guns. Young dog thats out of controls. Most of the time the dog is a choco. Recently I went into a store in Rincon GA. right after I had been hunting. Had my well worn duck boat hooked to the back of my old truck. This store sold Vera Bradley stuff. My 21 year old college student daughter loves the stuff. When I walked in I was going to meet my wife and daughter at the store and I was early. The young girls in the store ask me if I had been duck hunting. When I said yes ,they brought out the latest duck commander calls and they told me they were big DD fans. So goes duck hunting.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 11, 2013)

Watch the show since it came on air.. Never once did it intice me to Wana become a duck hunter.. Some people just look for excuses to spend money. Be better than anyone hey look what I got. On e the frill is over and reality slaps them in the face. They go onto some new adventure to brag and gloat about.. Never seen None of them rush out to be swamp loggers !!


----------



## WAGONWHEEL (Apr 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You're looking at this all wrong!
> Okay, they watched the movie, fell in love with the IDEA of trout fishing, bought the stuff, and hit the water. All you gotta do is sit back and wait on the frustration and the ad on craiglist for cheap trout fishing equipment.
> It'll be the same with Duck Dynasty hunters. Just make sure you keep teling them early teal season is the best. If you can get them into a sure enough silted up swamp in september, walk 200 yards thru chest deep water/suction mud, forget a thermacell, point out everything that looks remotely like a water moccasin, and keep telling them "Isn't this great! It's like this all year!", they'll be gone. You might add that there are very few ducks in Georgia, and they REALLY need to go to Louisiana or Arkansas to get edumacated.



This has shed light on the Duck Dynasty show for me.  ATTENTION ALL MIDDLE GEORGIA DUCK HUNTERS - PLEASE HUNT CHARLIE ELLIOTT AND GET A TASTE OF REAL DUCK HUNTING!!!!!!!!!

Fox Lake is the best


----------



## WAGONWHEEL (Apr 11, 2013)

nickf11 said:


> Best post on here. For those of you saying that the show has no impact, I can tell you from experience that it has more of an impact than you think. I have had several people say to me and I quote, "I'd really like to try duck hunting. I watch every episode of duck dynasty." And I know for a fact there is a fan base that has gone out and tried it themselves, grown a robertson beard bought a DC call, etc. And these people are uneducated when it comes to our sport. On spring break I was down at the beach with some non-hunting friends. I pointed out some sea ducks that flew by about 250 yards away. They seriously asked me if that was in range and said they'd shoot at those if they were on their own... UGH! And this is the crowd that the show attracts!  But I agree with the last part of your post too. Once the duck dynasty fan base realizes that it's cold, early, wet, muddy, EXPENSIVE, and NOT EASY, we can buy their stuff on craigslist for half of what it's worth. YAY!



Thank you for seconding this. It really is an issue but I fear nothing can be done about it. It is an epidemic bi-product from what could have been a great show.  Hollywood has stained the historical Willy beard and now we are facing off against the Trendies on the waterways as most of these yahoos have money from some daddy spoil or dapper trendy atlanta job...I can always spot a Trendy at the boat ramp - outboard on a Gator Trax, a dog that has a 100 dollar vest but doesn't know "sit", a lanyard of 20 dollar calls, a pile of coots in their boat, a case of hevi-shot they used on those coots, an ipad mount on the center console, 10 mojo mallards, a mojo goose painted black to draw in coot rafts, and some even have float tubes with a drink holder.  Yes a drink holder for that Keurig coffee they pressed from their Holidy Inn Express honeymoon suite. 

Integrity conservationists like myself can only do so much. Soon Lennox Mall will have a Bass Pro Shops but it will only offer Trendy trinkets.  Think of it as a Limited Too store for the duck hunting world.


----------



## hummdaddy (Apr 11, 2013)

Watched a couple of shows last night,and didn't see one duck hunt!! Think i am goingto get some stuff and start though,looks like fun...


----------



## WAGONWHEEL (Apr 11, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Did you take the time to explain to those guys the essentials of duck hunting. did you explain the "dos" and "don'ts", if not then quit complaining because then you become the problem.
> 
> That show has become the perfect excuse for duck hunters not killing ducks. Before that it was "cyber scouting" and posting pics of secret public water holes.
> 
> ...





...........Cant kill ducks???? Anyone who bashes the encroachment of yahoos and trendies and band wagonning yankee frat boys and fat bodies automatically cant kill ducks? SMH....1000.....

ANALOGY TIME: If you were an artist and painted everything by hand for the last 20 years, using the utmost integrity and skill and preservation of process, only to head to the local art show this year and find it littered with big lots paintings and hack job trendy wanna be paintings obviously traced/fabricated/cheap, thus ruining the integrity of the show/trade, thus ruining the environment for your favorite hobby, wouldn't you be upset?

#IsmellATrendy

#FeeFiFoFUM....WhatBUCKHEADAtlantaAddressDoYouComeFrom

#YouUseHotBuyMallards


----------



## David Parker (Apr 11, 2013)

Doesn't make me wanna duck hunt, but it does make me want to fill a small boom box full of lead while beaver hunting though.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Apr 11, 2013)

WAGONWHEEL said:


> #IsmellATrendy
> 
> #FeeFiFoFUM....WhatBUCKHEADAtlantaAddressDoYouComeFrom
> 
> #YouUseHotBuyMallards



No Emu uses winners choice water keels


----------



## GAGE (Apr 11, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> You used to not kill as many ducks.  This show could end up really hurting the duck population.



You got that right, this show is the blue pill of duck hunting, it makes you awesome.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Duck hunters with integrity
> 
> Nicodemus is going to love this one!!!



Careful wetback!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 11, 2013)

All I have seen is more kazoo players.  Duck hunting has surges about every 10 years or so.  Suddenly, every Tom, Dick and Harrieta are duck hunters.  Then they freeze their rear ends off a couple of times without ducks dropping from the sky or they count the cost per duck of that Arky trip of a lifetime and they go back to the video games.


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 11, 2013)

WAGONWHEEL said:


> Who here thinks these guys are attracting the wrong crowd and image to the duck hunting scene?    No one.
> 
> I can't stand that show....it's not even about duck hunting- its just people being paid to act as dirt neck as they possibly can to appeal to the trendies. SMH....



Bingo!  You are right, it is not a show about duck hunting.  Thus how is it hurting duck hunting?


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 11, 2013)

I worked with a inner city black guy that's into rap and all that mess. its his favorite show I don't think he plans on going duck hunting anytime soon


----------



## nickf11 (Apr 11, 2013)

Lol. It makes me laugh that everyone talks about how the show promotes integrity and family values. Ive watched a few episodes just to see what the hype is all about. There are what? 2 minutes maybe? At the end of the episodes where Phil says grace and Willie talks about his family? The rest of the show is rednecks doing (staged) crap that some people find funny. These guys are nothing but sellouts now. But then again, if I was offered the money they got, I'd be dumb not to sell out I guess.


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Apr 11, 2013)

I believe it is true that DD does attract new hunters. But those hunters need people to show them the ropes, to show them proper hunting and conservation techniques. More hunters equals more possibilities of conservation habitat, money contributing to conservation, more hunting land (for you if they have it), and yes... possibly more cheap stuff on ebay. I agree with an above statement, if you see someone getting into the sport and you disagree with their tactics, invite them to a DU meeting or take them hunting and teach them. But the show itself isnt hurting the integrity of duck hunting, it teaches good moral character and values.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 11, 2013)

WAGONWHEEL said:


> ...........Cant kill ducks???? Anyone who bashes the encroachment of yahoos and trendies and band wagonning yankee frat boys and fat bodies automatically cant kill ducks? SMH....1000.....
> 
> ANALOGY TIME: If you were an artist and painted everything by hand for the last 20 years, using the utmost integrity and skill and preservation of process, only to head to the local art show this year and find it littered with big lots paintings and hack job trendy wanna be paintings obviously traced/fabricated/cheap, thus ruining the integrity of the show/trade, thus ruining the environment for your favorite hobby, wouldn't you be upset?
> 
> ...


sure is funny seeing you call people trendy and all this mess about duck this and that.. Seems to me your the trendy with your acronyms . Can you not use proper wording. Guess your one them new aged yuppies with high dollars toys Wana stir the pot and act like a veteran in every section of the forum...he who speaks the loudest is usually the one that is fouled... Dang forum macho man


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Apr 11, 2013)

With the push of all this new gun control I think anything that attracts more hunters to the woods is a good thing. Now the problem with new duck hunters verses new deer/turkey hunters is the limited space. You can go just about anywhere and have a really great chance of killing a deer or turkey even as an inexperienced hunter. But with duck hunting our “holes” are very limited. Not every pond, creek, or standing water will have ducks. So the real issue is not new duck hunter but the space these new ducks hunter take away from “my hole.” 
Duck Dynasty = Good for Hunters & Good TV


----------



## BFifer (Apr 11, 2013)

It is one elusive widely-broadcasted representation to America that the hunting spirit exists and is good... we should all encourage that, in my humble opinion.

I agree with Coach Reynolds and figured I'd add... We are LOSING the battle of hunter:non-hunter ratio and it may very well affect our freedom to hunt in the future. Amongst the trillions of hours of total worthless time that individuals spend in front of a television, this one at least captures and likely fosters an appreciation of the outdoors while also demonstrating good family values. I foresee a few less pudgy video game kids in the future... thank God!


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 11, 2013)

Well I can tell you what it doesn't do... and that's attract FORMER duck hunters back on the water to hunt. I have a 14' jon boat with a pop-up blind and 6 dozen diver decoys that haven't seen the outside of the barn since Lake Miccosukee dried up 10-11 years ago..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2013)

Best thing I've seen on this thread yet.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> sure is funny seeing you call people trendy and all this mess about duck this and that.. Seems to me your the trendy with your acronyms . Can you not use proper wording. Guess your one them new aged yuppies with high dollars toys Wana stir the pot and act like a veteran in every section of the forum...he who speaks the loudest is usually the one that is fouled... Dang forum macho man



Good job! You got your man!


----------



## puddlehunter (Apr 11, 2013)

What got him banned?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 11, 2013)

miguel cervantes said:


> best thing i've seen on this thread yet.
> 
> View attachment 725287



x2!


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 11, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> Well I can tell you what it doesn't do... and that's attract FORMER duck hunters back on the water to hunt. I have a 14' jon boat with a pop-up blind and 6 dozen diver decoys that haven't seen the outside of the barn since Lake Miccosukee dried up 10-11 years ago..



I'll give you 100 bucks right now before you put it on Craigslist!


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 11, 2013)

I've watched the show maybe 5 times total... almost every time Phil seems more concerned with what he can get from Miss Kay than anything else. NOT something I care to hear about nor want my kids to hear about. But then that's "clean" by today's standards.


----------



## T Tolbert (Apr 11, 2013)

So you are saying its wrong to show a husband and wife in love and sexually attracted to each other?

Think about all the shows now that show all the unmarried hook ups.


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 11, 2013)

Some things should be kept between the husband and wife... not put out before the kids. In my humble and old fashioned opinion there are private matters that should remain that way. Preserves the magic of it all that way. This society has coursened considerably since the mid 1900's. Those other shows got that way just a little bit at a time just like DD is doing to the Christian attitudes about what is proper. But that's just my opinion and I'm not going to hijack this thread by going there. Just my opinions of a slippery slope culture.

Hey... Let's talk duck hunting!


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 11, 2013)

nickf11 said:


> Lol. It makes me laugh that everyone talks about how the show promotes integrity and family values. Ive watched a few episodes just to see what the hype is all about. There are what? 2 minutes maybe? At the end of the episodes where Phil says grace and Willie talks about his family? The rest of the show is rednecks doing (staged) crap that some people find funny. These guys are nothing but sellouts now. But then again, if I was offered the money they got, I'd be dumb not to sell out I guess.



I laugh at folks that whining about a TV show hurting their duck hunting.  

I just get tired of all the whining, it's these type folks that make duck hunters look like crybabies.  

I started out as a newbie, had a guy show and teach me some things, but alot I learned on my own, like when and when not to call, different decoy spreads, etc. alos learned from READING duck hunting articles and listening to others. 

Like Folded77 said, there was skybusting going on LONG before Duck Dynasty, and folks using woody calls for divers LONG before DD.  I hunt public water 90% of the time and I haven't seen anymore "loss of integrity" in the last 2 yrs since DD has been coming on. And I hunt a very large and well known public lake. Lame excuse if you ask me.

seriously, man, don't blame DD for you not killing ducks, it's not their fault.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2013)

puddlehunter said:


> What got him banned?



4 strikes.


----------



## nickf11 (Apr 11, 2013)

nickf11 said:


> To answer your question, yes. I did take the time to explain a few of the do's and don't's to them. I also offered to take them next season to SHOW them the do's and don't's. Something you seem so keen on all the time.
> 
> And why do you always feel the need to jump on someone any time somebody says anything negative about a show, product, taxidermist, etc? Are you hoping one day the Robertson's will read your posts and let you come hunt their land? Don't think I blamed the show for "me not killing ducks" as you're saying either. Have I had hunts where I only killed a couple or even zero that had nothing to do with other hunters? Of course. We all have. Have I had hunts that were ruined by skybusters who set up way to close to me? Yes. Is it directly related to the DD fan base? I'll have no way of knowing but based on my last post, I know the show definately isn't helping.



I quoted my other post for you to read emusmacker. This was in response to your other post that you made in response to something I said. You obviously didn't read it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> #4 strikes.


----------



## nickf11 (Apr 11, 2013)

Don't know why I bother. This thread will probably be gone in the morning.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 11, 2013)

Talk about me always having to chime in.  LOL.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks like I got that one right lol you could tell by the way he was posting and all the mess it wouldn't be long


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 11, 2013)

LOL,  u must be a psychic man


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Short trip to go pick up Medicine Man to straighten you fellas out


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 12, 2013)

dang he was my new favorite poster but I thought his shelf life would be a short one!

My duck boat is not for sale there fat albert. I'm ditching the blind and dekes out of it as it's good for mullet and sheepshead gigging also.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 12, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> LOL,  u must be a psychic man


Think ray Charles could have got that one lol


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 12, 2013)

LOL, sad part is some folks really do believe that some TV show is hurting duck hunting.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah I know.. What it's hurting is people's wallet !


----------



## tashwoo (Apr 15, 2013)

Not sure why everyone keeps talking about this. Nothing we can do about it, just a waste of time. The show itself isnt about hunting, if you do some research, its about the family and the business. Benelli presents The Duck Commander is all about hunting. Just laying out the facts. my .02


----------



## tashwoo (Apr 15, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> lol, sad part is some folks really do believe that some tv show is hurting duck hunting.



amen!


----------



## jr123 (Apr 15, 2013)

They don't even hunt on the show!


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 15, 2013)

They have shown them dove hunting and duck hunting once or twice. But it's supposed to be about their life outside of duck hunting. Some people just can't grasp that.


----------



## tcoker (Apr 19, 2013)

It's to late for duck hunting. It's definetely been ruined by Duck Dynasty. What worries me now, is, I saw an episode where Willie and Jase took their wives "deer hunting"... so it's only a matter of time before deer hunting is ruined to. This will probably be the last year of deer hunting as we know it. Just think duck hunting and now deer hunting ruined and it's all on a comedy/semi-reality show on A&E's fault!!!

Come to think of it I saw the episode of Jase and Si turkey "hunting", I can't believe we've almost made it through another season.... Incredible. 

Dang just remembered the episode with Si using a Poodle while dove "hunting", I bet I won't be able to get on a field this year and if I do it will be full of skybusters, oh wait it's been that way for years now, nevermind that last one.


Doesn't EVERYONE that hunts or is interested in it turn to A&E for their latest hunting shows????


----------



## Mako22 (Apr 19, 2013)

The fact that people watch such garbage is what worries me. Stupid show with stupid sayings and that is a fact Jack!


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 21, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> The fact that people watch such garbage is what worries me. Stupid show with stupid sayings and that is a fact Jack!



Kinda like this post Jack.


----------



## TJBassin (Apr 29, 2013)

folded77 said:


> Its a good family oriented show, I don't know if any of yall noticed but Tv nowadays is full of content that little ears do NOT need to hear. This is one of the few shows that my kids and I can watch without me having to worry about what they may hear or see.Not to mention the end almost every show at the dinner table giving thanks !!  Will this show attract new people to our sport ,probably  . Does it bother me ,NO. There was skybusters before the show, and their will be some after.It is our responsability as ethical hunters to hopefully encourage the proper practices that duck hunting offers both to people that are new to the sport ,and that have been hunting for a wile now. So if  someone new asks you about duck hunting because they watch the show and wont to try it,remember someone had to take you for the first time to!!



This is one of the only shows where prayer is always said at the ending. Phils life was changed 28 years ago when he met Jesus. I believe that is why they are so blessed. They are not ashamed of the Gospell. Much better than Honey Boo Boo and the rest of the reality shows with no morale values. I for one would love to start duck hunting. I am 50 years old and cant really afford another hobby. Got to much love for bass fishing but I am out there with yall Duck Hunters looking at Gods awesome sun rises. It will draw a new breed of hunters but it want last. More than just going hunting. Lots of homework to do all year round. People to lazy.


----------



## Mako22 (Apr 29, 2013)

Cult.


----------

